# poops



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow's is the same way....


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Hap is a toy also. His poops are always the same. He is almost 13 weeks old. They are pinky finger size or shorter, not mushy at all. They also have no odor. He poops 2-3 times a day. He eats 3x a day. When I first got him, I had him on the breeders raw. He wasn't eating so on day five I bought some canned dog food. He ate some of it and his poops were so nasty mushy and stinky. I don't knowing it was from going from raw to cooked or just the natural upset from his transition into our home. It's the only time he has has gross poops. I have a very weak stomach and even though I shouldn't spend the money I do for Stella and Chewys I am very motivated by the easy to pick up and non smelly poops to keep spending the $$. (Cheaper to feed a toy though)


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I give him a variety of beef chicken duck lamb and salmon.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, in the morning Zoe is probably relatively dehydrated compared to the rest of the day...so it makes sense the poop is dryer and harder. Also, is she getting different food, or treats, during the day?

There is probably no need to worry unless the poop is really formless and watery...If you have some food that seems to agree with her and she seems fine, then there is likely no need to worry.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Good point I never thought of that. I have an apartment crate with a pee pad on one side so I leave his water out 24/7. I don't think he drinks much at night though.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

marialydia said:


> Well, in the morning Zoe is probably relatively dehydrated compared to the rest of the day...so it makes sense the poop is dryer and harder. Also, is she getting different food, or treats, during the day?
> 
> There is probably no need to worry unless the poop is really formless and watery...If you have some food that seems to agree with her and she seems fine, then there is likely no need to worry.



No, I sometimes give her fruit which I guess can make looser. That is a good point about the morning.
I am not really worried too much. I thought I might try fromm next. I ordered a bag.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I've heard that firm stools help with the anal glands. I had a spoo that had anal gland issues


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin does both - firm followed up with softer (but formed). Pushkin's are always on the softer side (but formed) but he drinks loads. 

If you're happy with her food and she's doing well and thriving - why change? Sounds like she is doing fine to me. Also, changing "up" foods isn't always the best thing for your dog - some of us have dogs that cannot tolerate a really high protein diet, and once you end up with a dog with digestive problems it's a pain to get it back right again.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Pippin does both - firm followed up with softer (but formed). Pushkin's are always on the softer side (but formed) but he drinks loads.
> 
> If you're happy with her food and she's doing well and thriving - why change? Sounds like she is doing fine to me. Also, changing "up" foods isn't always the best thing for your dog - some of us have dogs that cannot tolerate a really high protein diet, and once you end up with a dog with digestive problems it's a pain to get it back right again.


The main reason for switching it up is she becomes bored of her kibble. I think once I find one she loves and I love we will stay on it awhile. Also a lot of people on PF seem to recommend for allergies it is good to switch around.
i ordered a bag of fromm 4 star game bird coming this week. She is now 7.2


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So I just started Wellness core puppy. She seems to like this and this mornings poop was a bit firmer.
Her coat has been looking really nice lately and she has been on Natures Variety. Maybe I will finish this bag and try another flavor of the Natures . 
The Fromm bag of birds game also just came. I will not introduce Fromm until she finishes the Wellness bag. The wellness puppy bag has chicken in it and I know a lot of people on Pf stay away from chicken. I did notice that Zoe scratches sometimes . Not sure if it is a normal dog thing. She did seem to scratch less on the beef and lamb bag of natures variety. Could be my imagination.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So much for the wellness. I want to keep it grain free and she wasn't eating the recommended amount. I called company and they said put her on the puppy small breed, but that is not grain free. So I will try the small breed grain free for adult dogs when she is a year. So I guess I will try my fromm bag now.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So Fromm it is. She has been on it for a week and since then her poops are nice and firm, no more mush.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yipee!! Great news!!


----------

